# Memorial Coin



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just received this coin I ordered in the mail today and I wanted to share it because it is so beautiful... It is a Rainbow Bridge coin. I bought two and I am going to put one in the memorial box I am planning to buy for Ginger and Pooch's urns and collars. It is a lot bigger than I expected from the image and the copper side has a very raised image. I teared up (ok I cried a little) when I read the inscription around the edge "If love could have saved you, you would have lived forever."

front:









back:









In the second picture you can kinda see that it has tiny colored rainbows on the edge. I am really glad I found this coin. The person who designed them made them in memory of her dog, the picture is supposed to be her and her dog. They are actually trackable coins for geocaching but I think it is a great keepsake item. 












Ginger and Pooch


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

That is really nice. Where did you order it from?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I ordered it from the designer's website, http://www.dorkfishcoins.com


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> What a beautiful memorial.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Is it a trackable geocoin?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes it is trackable. The blank space near the bottom is where a tracking number is on the actual coin.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

That is really awesome. Great way to remember a pet. Errow goes out geocaching with me almost every time I go. I would like to get him is own coin soon. I have been picking up a few off ebay or coin sites recently. I think I saw your post on groundspeak a few days ago. My ex got travel bug tags for his dog for events and caching.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My Golden Retriever Ginger had travel bug tags for geocaching, I used them to keep track of which caches she found with me (most of them.)
Here's a link to her travelbug page: http://www.geocaching.com/track/details.aspx?id=209517


I am getting Bianca a geocoin very soon too.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Very nice. You can look up my profile under TAG9147 on the geocaching site. Hoping to hit 500 finds within the next week or so, but so far the weather isn't cooperating. Let me know if you find any more dog themed coins. I would love to design a coin some time but have 0 artistic talent. I bet a GSD coin would get a lot of sales.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There is a coin with a GSD on it but it is not trackable. It is part of the "Canine Cacher" geocoin series. Here's a picture:

http://www.joefrog.org/coins/caninecachers.jpg


There are some people who will help you design a coin if you have the idea but not the designing skills.


----------

